# Sumproduct & Arrays with criteria on one of the Arrays



## Bartneedshelp (Dec 20, 2022)

Here are the 2 formulas i have that both work, how do i combine to make it one formula where its array 1 x array 2 x array 3. Any way i have tried to combine i end up with Sum of (array 1 x array 2) * Sum of Array 3 

Array 1 x Array 2 





Array 3 is produced based on certain criteria where but is guaranteed to have the same qty of numbers in the array


----------

